# Jasper's bloated tummy!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper has been really hungry today and has made a pig of himself tonight and eaten his meal really quick. He has a bloated tummy, it has gone down a bit and he's playing and barking and his tails wagging! Has anyone experienced this. The vets are worming him at his 2nd vaccination on Wednesday. With him being hungrier than normal I wondered if that could be the problem. I might see if I can bring his appointment forward. Thanks in advance for any advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Jasper has been really hungry today and has made a pig of himself tonight and eaten his meal really quick. He has a bloated tummy, it has gone down a bit and he's playing and barking and his tails wagging! Has anyone experienced this. The vets are worming him at his 2nd vaccination on Wednesday. With him being hungrier than normal I wondered if that could be the problem. I might see if I can bring his appointment forward. Thanks in advance for any advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Binky gets bloated too...(I know the feeling ) I was concerned but she seems totally fine, be interested to see what your vet says on Wednesday though.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks, I feel better now. My husband had me worried, he said he felt ready to pop! It's gone down a bit now though, little piggy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit recently consumed a large amount of kibble in one go as I had accidentally left the lid off our new pup's food and he'd got onto the worktop, via a bench! He had a really bloated stomach and I rang the emergency vet who said to make sure he didn't run around and over exercise in case of stomach torsion, which could be fatal. However, they did say that this was pretty rare in this size breed and would have been more concerned with a large, deep-chested breed. I would imagine Jasper is too small for there to be any real risk and as you have said it has gone down a bit, then I wouldn't worry too much. The danger signs to look out for are excessive panting, general agitation and trying to vomit but not being able to. If he continues to wolf his food down, you could try giving him half and then the other half a couple of minutes later. I'm going to try this with Biscuit as since that episode he now eats so fast and is always looking for food! x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Anti gulp bowl*

Im not endorsing these as my pups not even born yet but I saw them last night. There is a smaller size too. I may get one.

Katie.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Doh didn't put the link on, here it is

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/dog-bowls/savic-anti-gulping-bowl-1100ml-size-3/invt/0303598/


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I have kept him really calm, to be honest after all that food he's shattered anyway! Lol  I think if it was anything to worry about he would be restless! Thanks for the reassurance, I was worried for a bit, they are so precious aren't they! I will watch him more closely in the morning and make sure he doesn't guzzle. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Kt77 said:


> Doh didn't put the link on, here it is
> 
> http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/dog-bowls/savic-anti-gulping-bowl-1100ml-size-3/invt/0303598/


That's sounds a good idea if he continues to be a guzzle guts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I am a bit worried that Binks has been overfed today....she has eaten her usual 4.5 pouches and a lot of biscuits..she is very bloated. 

I keep paranoidly reading the JWB website to make sure she has the right amount of pouches as 4.5 seems a lot!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper only has a handful of fish4digs at 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Scrap that last post-start again, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper only has a handful of fish4dogs at each meal, but he's tiny! I feed him little and often. I did add him a little bit of egg tonight though which he loves. Think that's why he might have guzzled it! He was a little underweight when we first had him according to the vet so I've been gradually building him up, hope binkys tummy settles too. are you able to ring your breeder to check portion sizes? x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

She was on kibble only at the breeders and she is mainly on wet pouches now.
The JWB site says for a 2 month old puppy that will grow to be approx 10kg in weight 4.5 pouches a day...so I guess that is right!

Always something to fret about!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Jasper looks really like my Betty when I first got her, even down to his size as Betty was tiny (she weighed 1.4kg when it got her at 8.5weeks). At least Jasper is eating, Betty always left a bit of food and was quite fussy until she got to a year old and we seemed to find a food she liked. X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

All these little puppies know how to worry their mummy's ....im sure Jasper will be fine... It's great that he is eating so well 
xxx


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly is only 1.1kg at 10 weeks 3 days. The vets want to keep an eye on her weight gain as she's so tiny! I have to sit with her when she eats because she loses interest so quickly if I don't.

Toffin
x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

We are a load of flappers really!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

True, he's acting like a looney now! Bloat or no bloat, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Toffin said:


> Polly is only 1.1kg at 10 weeks 3 days. The vets want to keep an eye on her weight gain as she's so tiny! I have to sit with her when she eats because she loses interest so quickly if I don't.
> 
> Toffin
> x


Wow she is teeny tiny!! X


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

She is, Jules! But she gained 350g in the first week (more than a third of her body weight) to 1.45kg and she's now on weekly weighing at the vets. Adding half a teaspoon of natural low fat yoghurt to her kibble results in her eating the lot enthusiastically, and I've started adding a little Barking Heads (puppies) to the Fish4Puppies to try to make her poo a little less liquid...

Toffin
x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Toffin said:


> She is, Jules! But she gained 350g in the first week (more than a third of her body weight) to 1.45kg and she's now on weekly weighing at the vets. Adding half a teaspoon of natural low fat yoghurt to her kibble results in her eating the lot enthusiastically, and I've started adding a little Barking Heads (puppies) to the Fish4Puppies to try to make her poo a little less liquid...
> 
> Toffin
> x


At least she is growing now. I tracked Betty's weight when she was a puppy as she was so tiny and I could weigh her on the kitchen scales!!!

X


----------

